

African comedian replaces Jon Stewart - rascalbrother
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32114257

======
rascalbrother
The BBC Popluar List has that very same title and I thought it was click-baity
to say African comedian rather than just say his name - Trevor Noah. I don't
know much about his guy, except that I saw him once in QI.

